# Dimensions Cage 1 Vs. Cage 2



## tokihog (Jan 28, 2011)

I just bought Toki a new (to me) cage last Tuesday its is 38 in. long 14 in. wide and 14 in. tall. It was advertised as 40x16x15 but thats not what it was when I got to it. It cost me $15 after it shrunk. :roll: 

Today I found a super good deal on yet another cage and before I just go off and buy it I want to ask a few questions. It looks like a ferret nation 141 but it isn't. It's 31x20x20 and has storage in the bottom that makes it stand at 34 in tall and will cost me $40 and an hour drive to obtain it. 

So, do you guys think I would be gaining $40 worth of space with this second cage? Is it worth going to get? I don't want to keep upgrading cages is this a good size for my hedgie (and me) to be happy for a good long while?

I know this sounds like a stupid question but I would really like a hand with my stupidity.


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

It sounds like a good size. You could always add a loft in part of it if you wanted to later on.

Does a wheel fit in the first cage? If not, then it's definitely worth the time and the money to upgrade to the second cage. Having it raised off the ground is better, temperature wise.

You can probably sell the first cage again pretty easily, or if you've got lots of storage space, keep it in case you suddenly need an extra cage. (sounds like you're shopping on craigslist, in which case at some point you'll see some hedgie who needs rescued  )


----------



## tokihog (Jan 28, 2011)

Sadly, I see a bunch of little hedgies looking for someone to love them on cl...and one day Toki will have a little hedgie brother...but not today  

As most craigslist things turn out (shoddy, for me anyway) the guy with the cage called me back and told me he was giving it away to a friend so no new cage today either.


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

The first cage just isn't quite big enough for a hedgehog. It's only about 3 1/2, 4 3/4, sq. feet, and hedgehogs need at least four, so I'd have to say, get the other one.


----------

